# Ganfeng Lithium Takeover?



## Sup3rfluid (28 June 2021)

Hello, I recently placed a request for information regarding the SpaceX float.
The next day I was contacted by a representative from Julius Cohen Securities saying it was on hold.
They went on to say they had an opportunity I may be interested in regarding a different venture and sent me some information.
This was about a proposed take over of Ganfeng Lithium by Elon Musk to secure lithium imports to the US ahead of Joe Biden's clamp down.
I dont know what to think of this. Does anyone have any thoughts they would like to offer?


----------



## greggles (28 June 2021)

Well there is no news on the internet about Gangfeng Lithium being taken over, so the representative was either giving you inside information or telling you a lie.

I suspect the second of the two possibilities as were there serious Elon Musk takeover rumours you would be seeing more volatility in the recent share price movements.


----------



## JCV (29 June 2021)

Sup3rfluid said:


> Hello, I recently placed a request for information regarding the SpaceX float.
> The next day I was contacted by a representative from Julius Cohen Securities saying it was on hold.
> They went on to say they had an opportunity I may be interested in regarding a different venture and sent me some information.
> This was about a proposed take over of Ganfeng Lithium by Elon Musk to secure lithium imports to the US ahead of Joe Biden's clamp down.
> I dont know what to think of this. Does anyone have any thoughts they would like to offer?



I was also contacted by Marty Covestro from Julien Cohen Securities. He got hold of my phone contact somehow, as I was checking european equities somewhere. Same story about the take-over of Gangeng by Tesla. If it is such a good deal why are they giving the info for free and more importantly how do they know about it ??? He wants to sell me shares in Ganfeng but how can I be confident that any money I sent will not just disappear into a black hole ???
JV


----------



## Sean K (29 June 2021)

Dodgy as hell.  🧛‍♂️ 👿👺☠️👾 

Can't find any more sinister emojis.


----------



## Lonestarr79 (30 June 2021)

You can always try using wealth management companies in the Northern Territory, heard their research is making people billions over night.


----------



## stephen1968 (30 June 2021)

I managed to secure SpaceX placement through UBS, there is alot of brokers out there, just depends on your relationship with them for the acquisition. I made a great return last December on Airbnb, sold in march and doubled my money! Good luck with your efforts always invest what you can afford to lose is my only two cents.


----------



## Sup3rfluid (1 July 2021)

Thanks for the replies guys. Think I'll just bin the offer.


----------



## Craton (2 July 2021)

Dunno about t/over by Tesla but Ganfeng is on a t/over path. 

As per Nasdaq articles: China's Ganfeng agrees takeover of Bacanora Lithium in $264.5 mln deal

Maybe Ganfeng negotiated a too soft five yr supply deal with Telsa last Dec and none too happy now?


----------



## Robbytraderguy (16 July 2021)

greggles said:


> Well there is no news on the internet about Gangfeng Lithium being taken over, so the representative was either giving you inside information or telling you a lie.
> 
> I suspect the second of the two possibilities as were there serious Elon Musk takeover rumours you would be seeing more volatility in the recent share price movements.





JCV said:


> I was also contacted by Marty Covestro from Julien Cohen Securities. He got hold of my phone contact somehow, as I was checking european equities somewhere. Same story about the take-over of Gangeng by Tesla. If it is such a good deal why are they giving the info for free and more importantly how do they know about it ??? He wants to sell me shares in Ganfeng but how can I be confident that any money I sent will not just disappear into a black hole ???
> JV



I was also contacted by Julius Cohen securities and spoke to 3 different “ advisors” with different names ,at different times and they all sounded exactly alike …
I decided to ring the Hong Kong office and the same guy answered the phone there ( no receptionist) and then I rang the Japan office and the same guy answered again

they also gave me the story about knowledge of a buyout by Tesla at a price of 179hk and must happen before September

all my red flags are alerted , but if it is a con they are pretty sharp
Good website , they also tried to convince me to check parent company  registered …. They could suck in people

I believe this is a scam


----------

